# App that integrates all Departments?



## Bropecia (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi all hoping somebody can point me in the right direction. A few weeks ago I watched a video promoting an app that streamlines the workflow between all the various music related department heads in a TV or film setting. I believe it automatically fills Cue sheets and acts as a conduit between composer, music editor, PRO’s music supervisors, dub stage etc. The video was a slickly produced but simple animated piece but now I can’t seem to find it anywhere. Ring any bells? Thanks.


----------



## Bropecia (Oct 2, 2018)

found it. it's called qwire, but not available until 2019. in beta use on major shows apparently.


----------

